
Testimonials 6 weeks after launch of my bootstrapped startup - mholubowski
https://www.limeleads.com/testimonials
======
phrazzld
Other than the typo in David Henney's testimonial ("you'll only every profit"
should be "you'll only ever profit", right?) this looks fantastic!

Congratulations on your success!

~~~
mholubowski
Great catch phrazzld. This will be fixed before you can 'say cap production
deploy'.

